# I Need Projector Recs, Please



## Mike4AU (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, crud, my Mitsu HD1000U projector bit the dust and now I have to find another projector.

My current projector is ceiling mounted and I will have to use the current placement. Unless I got super lucky, I could run into problems with that placement, obviously depending on the projector. With that in mind, I think I will buy a projector with lens-shift. 

I could not care less about 3D and I am not wed to DLP, nor LCD. I would be fine with either one. I also want to hold the cost to $1,600 or less.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You might check for a Panasonic AE2000 or AE3000 on eBay. Those projectors have excellent brightness, images, and offer wide-range lens shift/zoom features which would make your current location work great. Just watch out for bad sellers and make sure the hours the unit has been used is reasonable. Sometime back, picked up an AE2000 that was in great shape that way.


----------



## Mike4AU (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will take a look at that Panny.

Mike


----------

